
Is React Fiber ready yet? - ggregoire
http://isfiberreadyyet.com
======
WalterSear
How common is it common to write thousands of unit tests before implementation
the refactor of something? Or did they take the existing React unit tests and
build against their interface?

~~~
joncrocks
I can't comment on this specific implementation, but it depends on your
tolerance to risk.

If you're going for a backwards compatible change to some thing that is quite
complex, it's not unheard of to create a suite of tests that fully describe
the features of a piece of software (if they don't already exist) and then
compare the 'old' and 'new' results.

This then allows you to understand if you've changed anything, and can even
highlight where you've fixed bugs in the old codebase.

I've done something similar before when refactoring a reasonable sized portion
of legacy code that had no unit tests (code was old + organicly changed over
the years), plus a good number of configuration options that all had to be
backwards compatible (work like it used to, or have a good explanation why it
doesn't).

------
DasIch
The site could use an explanation for what React Fiber actually is.

~~~
spoiler
Here's more info about it [https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-
architecture](https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-architecture)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
so, quick read seems to me it will be mostly backwards compatible?

~~~
spicyj
Definitely. We have 30,000 React components at Facebook so we're not planning
large breaking changes.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
This actually makes me question the utility of the site - the old is angular 2
production ready site had the utility that angular 2 was going to break
angular 1.x so you might want to think about which you were going to use.

I guess it doesn't really matter, just the site seems less useful. The
technology however seems more useful to me for that.

~~~
spicyj
Yes, this was designed for our own internal purposes and is not meant to be
outgoing communication. The Fiber project shouldn't deter anyone from using
React.

------
forthefuture
Maybe post this again when the answer is yes.

------
AgentME
I've seen a few domains for specific upcoming events like this lately. I
wonder if it'll take off and inspire someone to make a "yet" TLD.

------
akhilcacharya
This is a really cool idea.

